# Help with SNMP



## AlbyVA (Apr 26, 2012)

Could somebody point me in the right direction on getting SNMP working on my FreeBSD v9.0 box? Here is the error I'm getting in my /var/log/snmpd.log file when I attempt to start SNMP:


```
godzilla# 
godzilla# service snmpd start
Starting snmpd.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/snmpd: WARNING: failed to start snmpd
godzilla# 


godzilla# 
godzilla# cat /var/log/snmpd.log 
Turning on AgentX master support.
Error opening specified endpoint "127.0.0.1"
Server Exiting with code 1
godzilla# 
godzilla#
```

 When I check the ports the box is listening to, SNMP or 161 isn't listed:


```
godzilla# 
godzilla# sockstat | grep 161
godzilla# 
godzilla# sockstat | grep snmp
godzilla#
```

 Anybody have some tips I should be checking?


----------



## AlbyVA (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is a little bit extra:



```
godzilla# 
godzilla# 
godzilla# snmpwalk -v1 -c public 127.0.0.1
Timeout: No Response from 127.0.0.1
godzilla# 
godzilla#
```


----------



## Abriel (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is a very nice guide by SirDice
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=164893&postcount=16

Try next time to use Search button.


----------



## AlbyVA (Apr 26, 2012)

Abriel said:
			
		

> Here is a very nice guide by SirDice
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=164893&postcount=16
> 
> Try next time to use Search button.





 Thanks Abriel.  This worked like a charm.


----------

